# Trade with Lakers



## farbror (Jul 31, 2003)

Phoenix trades: 
SG Anfernee Hardaway (10.6 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 4.0 apg in 30.7 minutes) 
PF Tom Gugliotta (4.8 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 1.1 apg in 16.6 minutes) 
Phoenix receives: 
C Shaquille O'neal (27.5 ppg, 11.1 rpg, 3.1 apg in 37.8 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +12.1 ppg, +2.9 rpg, and -2.0 apg. 

L.A. Lakers trades: 
C Shaquille O'neal (27.5 ppg, 11.1 rpg, 3.1 apg in 37.8 minutes) 
L.A. Lakers receives: 
SG Anfernee Hardaway (10.6 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 4.0 apg in 58 games) 
PF Tom Gugliotta (4.8 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 1.1 apg in 27 games) 
Change in team outlook: -12.1 ppg, -2.9 rpg, and +2.0 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

This works for both teams. Phoenix gets their wanted center and Lakers can add some more very old players to their already impressive collection. This worked on realgm.com so then it has to work in real life to, right?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>farbror</b>!
> 
> This works for both teams. Phoenix gets their wanted center and Lakers can add some more very old players to their already impressive collection. This worked on realgm.com so then it has to work in real life to, right?


yea, of course


----------



## Coyat (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>farbror</b>!
> Phoenix trades:
> SG Anfernee Hardaway (10.6 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 4.0 apg in 30.7 minutes)
> PF Tom Gugliotta (4.8 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 1.1 apg in 16.6 minutes)
> ...


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

LMFAO


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

It would have been funnier if you traded for Bryant, who is much younger than Shaq :twocents:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Bargain of the century for the Lakers 


Portland trades: PF Dale Davis (7.4 ppg, 7.2 rpg, 1.2 apg in 29.3 minutes) 
PG Damon Stoudamire (6.9 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 3.5 apg in 22.3 minutes) 
PF Rasheed Wallace (18.1 ppg, 7.4 rpg, 2.1 apg in 36.3 minutes) 
Portland receives: SG Kobe Bryant (30.0 ppg, 6.9 rpg, 5.9 apg in 41.5 minutes) 
C Shaquille O'neal (27.5 ppg, 11.1 rpg, 3.1 apg in 37.8 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +25.1 ppg, +0.8 rpg, and +2.2 apg. 

L.A. Lakers trades: SG Kobe Bryant (30.0 ppg, 6.9 rpg, 5.9 apg in 41.5 minutes) 
C Shaquille O'neal (27.5 ppg, 11.1 rpg, 3.1 apg in 37.8 minutes) 
L.A. Lakers receives: PF Dale Davis (7.4 ppg, 7.2 rpg, 1.2 apg in 78 games) 
PG Damon Stoudamire (6.9 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 3.5 apg in 59 games) 
PF Rasheed Wallace (18.1 ppg, 7.4 rpg, 2.1 apg in 74 games) 
Change in team outlook: -25.1 ppg, -0.8 rpg, and -2.2 apg

TRADE ACCEPTED


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>farbror</b>!
> Phoenix trades:
> SG Anfernee Hardaway (10.6 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 4.0 apg in 30.7 minutes)
> PF Tom Gugliotta (4.8 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 1.1 apg in 16.6 minutes)
> ...


Incredible. 

LMFAO :laugh:


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>farbror</b>!
> Phoenix trades:
> SG Anfernee Hardaway (10.6 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 4.0 apg in 30.7 minutes)
> PF Tom Gugliotta (4.8 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 1.1 apg in 16.6 minutes)
> ...


In what way does this work for the Lakers??? THey lose the most dominant player in the league and get ANOTHER SG (cos you need so many when you've got Kobe) and frickin' Tom Gugliotta??????

INSANE

Absolutely insane.:rofl: 

Possibly the craziest idea I've seen on this board.

But if you got that work on a GM game for the Suns, RESPECT


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Trade with Lakers*



> Originally posted by <b>JazzMan</b>!
> 
> 
> In what way does this work for the Lakers??? THey lose the most dominant player in the league and get ANOTHER SG (cos you need so many when you've got Kobe) and frickin' Tom Gugliotta??????
> ...


I think the best idea here is to assume he's joking. Also, if you think that's the craziest trade on the board, check this topic out.


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Trade with Lakers*



> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> 
> I think the best idea here is to assume he's joking. Also, if you think that's the craziest trade on the board, check this topic out.


I had already seen that thread. At least you know there what people are trying to do. There is absolutely NO CLUE here that Farbror is joking!


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>farbror</b>!
> This works for both teams. Phoenix gets their wanted center and *Lakers can add some more very old players to their already impressive collection*. This worked on realgm.com so then it has to work in real life to, right?


It seems like a joke to me.


----------



## #1SUNFAN (Jul 17, 2002)

If i'm the Suns, I do that trade in a second, we should add a 2nd round draft pick to sweeten the deal for the Laker's though.


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

I don't know man. That trade kind of looks like a rip off to me. Gugliotta's contract expires after this season and those expiring contracts are worth quite a bit. 

I think LA should throw in some draft picks or Karl Malone.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

Here is another fantastic trade that works:

Dallas trades: SG Michael Finley (19.3 ppg, 5.8 rpg, 3.0 apg in 38.3 minutes) 
PF Dirk Nowitzki (25.1 ppg, 9.9 rpg, 3.0 apg in 39.0 minutes) 
PG Steve Nash (17.7 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 7.3 apg in 33.1 minutes) 
Dallas receives: SG Anfernee Hardaway (10.6 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 4.0 apg in 30.7 minutes) 
PF Tom Gugliotta (4.8 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 1.1 apg in 16.6 minutes) 
PF Bo Outlaw (4.7 ppg, 4.6 rpg, 1.4 apg in 22.5 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -42.0 ppg, -5.8 rpg, and -6.8 apg. 

Phoenix trades: SG Anfernee Hardaway (10.6 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 4.0 apg in 30.7 minutes) 
PF Tom Gugliotta (4.8 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 1.1 apg in 16.6 minutes) 
PF Bo Outlaw (4.7 ppg, 4.6 rpg, 1.4 apg in 22.5 minutes) 
Phoenix receives: SG Michael Finley (19.3 ppg, 5.8 rpg, 3.0 apg in 69 games) 
PF Dirk Nowitzki (25.1 ppg, 9.9 rpg, 3.0 apg in 80 games) 
PG Steve Nash (17.7 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 7.3 apg in 82 games) 
Change in team outlook: +42.0 ppg, +5.8 rpg, and +6.8 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to Dallas and Phoenix being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. Dallas and Phoenix had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


----------



## emerica2k2 (Aug 3, 2003)

haha we get 2 of our players back


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

What's wrong with people?


----------

